# Very short Kindle Watch!



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

After a mighty effort of self control when the Fire  8.9 came out here in the UK, I managed to resist buying it, as I already had the 7" model. After a few weeks of deliberation about how much I use the Fire and what I actually use it for, I've decided to upgrade after all. In particular I'm using my current device to stream movies and TV far more than I expected to and I think the larger, crisper screen will be better for that.

So I finally pulled the trigger at about 11.00am yesterday and thanks to Prime next day delivery I should be getting it any time now, since by an extraordinarily fortuitous coincidence    I happen to be working at home today.  

Technically it could be delivered any time between 7.00am and 7.00pm, but normally I would expect it before midday - it's just after 10.00am now. *peers out of the window*

*sigh* It's going to be a long morning and I'm not going to get very much work done, am I?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's almost 12.30pm and it's not here yet.  

I have to go out for a while soon. *bites nails*

I shouldn't have said it'd probably be here by midday - I've cursed it. It'll either come when I've gone out, or not till 7.30pm on the dot. 

Honestly, don't these people realise how stressful a Kindle watch can be?  They should be more considerate. Mind you, I did notice that the carrier's name is APLE - clearly my delivery's been sabotaged by the opposition ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know how you feel. . . .I'd ordered my new toy on Saturday and it was for delivery on Tuesday.  Monday night I went to bed and it had only just changed to shipping soon.

Then Tuesday morning I woke up and it was already in town and 'out for delivery'.   So I opened the door so they'd know I was home.   Eventually, I had to take a shower -- quickest one in my life!  

But it DID come. . . .of course, right before we had to leave to go see my dad. . .but at least I got it set up and charging. . . . .

(Actually the FedEx guy and UPS showed up at almost the same time and between them left a dozen packages at the houses at our end of the street -- just the neighborhood doing its part for the economy.   )

Yours will come. . . . . .it's just aggravating!  And, if it had been something stupid like a box of cereal, you'd be the first delivery on the route!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Linda!  *bites nails with you*


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's now almost 4.30pm and it's been out for delivery since 5.53am. 

Which route are they taking? They could have gone to London and back by now. Twice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How annoying!

But it _will_ be worth the wait!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!      

*off to play*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well?? ?? ?? ??



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, she's still 'playing'.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And STILL playing?  I think you will love it, and I like it better for reading, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, by now . . . and even by when you posted, Seamonkey. . . I would hope she'd gone to bed. . . . . . .

I'm sure she'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - sorry for the delay in responding - yes, I was still playing!  

Actually, getting it set up was a doddle, since I'd sorted most of the queries I'd had when I set up the 7".

Nice to see the Audible app works on this one, without me having to sideload it as I did before. The only thing I haven't yet set up on the new one is DropBox, which I sideloaded on the 7". When I can remember how I did that, I'll do it again on the 8.9"!  

The larger screen is really nice for movie watching - I like the proportions better than the squarer iPad 1 (which, thinking about it, might explain why I hardly ever watched stuff on my iPad) - and also for magazines and books with photos etc. I was also pleasantly surprised by the weight of it - it wasn't as heavy as I feared it might be.

I didn't think the wi-fi connection was supposed to be any different but it felt pretty speedy to me last night - everything I downloaded was there in a flash - though I suppose it could have been any one of several other factors and just a coincidence.

So, yeah, I'm loving the larger model - it's a shame I have to work today, I'd like to play some more ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda,

You can get Dropbox for the Fire here:
https://www.dropbox.com/mobile

The link for the Fire is the last one on the right. (It gives you very short list of directions and then gives you the actual download link of https://www.dropbox.com/android.)

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy.  

I knew it was a simple procedure - I've already changed the settings to allow the installation of other apps, but I just didn't have time last night to search for the download file. (Common sense should have told me it would be on the DropBox website, but I was too tired by then!)

I'll get that done tonight when I get home and then I can just settle down to using it.


----------

